# Tripe



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've read tripe is really great for dogs so I got some for my pups. Any thoughts on this? I usually see it as like a hard, honeycomb looking white thing at most stores, but the stuff I picked up at WalMart is ultra squishy and tan-pink. Any thoughts on this? Anyone know which is better?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If it's white it's not worth feeding. What you are seeing is bleeched tripe. The so called good tripe is green tripe which is pretty much fresh out of the animal. You cannot buy green tripe from anywhere except slaughter houses. It's illegal to have green tripe in the same building as human food so that pretty much eliminates any place you would normally go. White tripe is pretty wothless nutritionally.

Some people think green tripe is some kind of miracle food that is super good for dogs. I think it is highly over rated.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know, I won't bother with it anymore then, thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, tripe smells like Satan's rotted back side and smells even worse coming out the other end of your dog. If you value your nostrils, never feed tripe, omg it was so bad I still have nightmares. 

Sorry if that was graphic for anyone, but that's the most accurate description I could think of for it.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so glad to know about Satan's back side, before I ever bought any!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, just trying to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I've fed Solid Gold's canned green tripe on occasion. When I fed tripe, I fed the dogs outside. That was a long while ago and I haven't fed tripe since. But I think Solid Gold makes a pretty decent canned tripe.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Mmmmm, yes, raw tripe is quite stinky!!!


----------



## muttlover87 (Jan 13, 2009)

The tripe that you find at the grocery store has been altered in some way or another(bleached or scalded). It's basically nutritionless. The tripe that you've probably heard of is GREEN tripe. You can order it from greentripe.com. Or find somewhere else in your area that carries it. I just ordered some last month through my co-op and Maya absolutely LOVES this stuff. Don't worry you can still feed what you got from the store, but I'd just use it as a little bit of an add on or something.


ADD: I agree with Rawfeddogs that it is a little overrated. I do consider it better than feeding just plain beef chuck though. Maya does do a little bit better on it and LOVES it, but I don't consider it a miracle worker. It does have certain bacteria and stuff in it that will help your dogs digestive system though.


----------



## LoyalBiscuit (Jan 26, 2009)

Bravo makes a Green Tripe and I get it special order for one of my Bull Terrier customers. It's a hideous puke color and smells like death. Her BT loves it, so I took some home and my pittie/grey barked at it, growled at it, then tried to bury it. So, I let her out side with it and she peed on it. 

Yuck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Smart dog you got there!


----------

